# What is limb deflection?



## donwag (Dec 2, 2005)

Any Help????


----------



## chajar53 (Jun 6, 2007)

If you call Hoyt and tell them what bow you have and what poundage your looking for they will tell you what deflection limbs you need.


----------



## Archerfish (Feb 20, 2008)

Limb Deflection is a number used to define the stiffness of a Bow limb.
The type and design of cams used on a bow will require a given limb deflection number(or stiffness)to achieve a desired poundage.
If you change the cam to a different type,or different size it will effect how that
limb/cam combo works together,and therefore the final poundage of the Bow.
So your 60 pound Bow may,after a cam swap,become an 80 pound Bow or visa versa.You need to know the outcome before you swap the parts.
Hoyt has always been particularly secretive with their limb deflection information(PSE for instance publishes limb deflection info in their tune charts.) 
So you usually will have to call Hoyt to find if your desired swap will in fact give the desired end result.
Hope this helps.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*post*



Archerfish said:


> Limb Deflection is a number used to define the stiffness of a Bow limb.
> The type and design of cams used on a bow will require a given limb deflection number(or stiffness)to achieve a desired poundage.
> If you change the cam to a different type,or different size it will effect how that
> limb/cam combo works together,and therefore the final poundage of the Bow.
> ...


very good answer


----------

